# Bolt/screw head broke off



## nissanlog (Sep 17, 2004)

I bought a 240sx  and was changing the license plate. The screws holding the license plate in, though, were rusted, and one that I tried to take off broke off clean with the body of the car. I put penetrating oil on it, but was wondering how I can get the screw out now. I know about drilling it out, but I don't have a drill. If a drill is the only way to get it out, please give advice as to the procedure and power of the drill I would need. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Well! Seeing no one else has offered. Here's a thought. Yes you need a drill, any normal power drill will do. There is a special drill bit called an EasyOut(not very costly). You drill a hole into the broken bolt slightly under half the size of the broken bolt and slightly under the size of the EasyOut. You want plenty of meat(metal) of the bolt because the EasyOut is drilled into the under sized drill hole. It should be very tight. And then backed out if possible by hand.. And that's all there is to it. lol


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=TOOL&pid=00952161000

this is something like he is talking about


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah! That will work if you have any head left on. My description was for if you've snapped the head completely off. Another thought-Most license plate screw thread bases ( whatever their called) are nylon so some heat might loosen the culprit. Preferrably not a flame(painted surface) but a soldering iron touching the broken bolt.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Will said:


> Yeah! That will work if you have any head left on. My description was for if you've snapped the head completely off. Another thought-Most license plate screw thread bases ( whatever their called) are nylon so some heat might loosen the culprit. Preferrably not a flame(painted surface) but a soldering iron touching the broken bolt.


then maybe you could take a drimmel and make it into a flathead screw.


----------

